# Books



## Girlx (Aug 19, 2011)

Are there any good books about getting over a marriage or moving on after a divorce... I dont really want one on saving the marriage cause he obviously doesnt want to save it.. Maybe something about finding who i am or something.. 

Thank you.


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

I have found this book a useful one.

The journey from abandonment to healing by Susan Anderson.

It covers surviving through, and recovering from the 5 stages that accompany the loss of love.

It has exercises which help you build a whole new concept of self. It is not too expensive on line either.


----------



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

I am finding this one extremely helpful
Breaking up blues by Denise Cullington. 

Also 
How to have a healthy Divorce by Paula Hall
Moving on by Suzie Hayman

are very good and offer different perspectives


----------



## Girlx (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you. I'll look into those books.


----------

